# I have a general education question.



## Eved (Feb 7, 2014)

I am trying to put together a "curriculum" not only for myself while I am out of schooling, but also for future knowledge when I homeschool my children. I would just like to know what subjects that you think are important to learn inside the sphere of Christianity (I don't need answers like math or science, but more along the lines of Latin, Systematic Theology, Church Polity, etc.) 

I have a list of over 60 topics some are general and some specific, so I don't mind recommendations of either type. Any additional input would be much appreciated. God Bless


----------



## Tim (Feb 7, 2014)

Derek, welcome to the Puritan Board. 

If you already have a list of 60 topics, then it is unlikely that we will be able to add to the list. And not knowing the items that presently comprise your list makes it even more difficult. It sounds like you just wish to get a grounding in theology. This is best accomplished under the oversight of elders and in the midst of other Christian brothers and sisters who can be of encouragement. Since you indicate that you are not a member of any particular church, I would exercise the utmost diligence to find a suitable church. 

Other than that, the Puritan Board is a good place to learn. In fact, this website already provides a list of topics here. Also, if you think you still have only a basic understanding of certain aspects of Reformed Theology, then you may use this forum for a more gentle discussion.

I would also go through one of the Reformed confessions/catechisms, and working through every single scriptural proof provided. These sorts of documents are intended to cover the most important points of doctrine. You will be assured of a good balance that way.


----------



## Eved (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank You for your advice Mr. Lindsay.


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 7, 2014)

I'd keep the education general, and allow specific things like systematic theology or rug weaving to be pursued as an academic subject by the student him or herself.

Otherwise education becomes an intense, impossible experience.

PE: A sport or exercise they like, plus, make sure that they can swim.
Bible: Bible Stories to theological interests they develop. Catechism.
English: Get them to be good readers, spellers, writers.
Foreign Language: Pick one, hopefully one they like. Let them learn others if they have an affinity for it.
Math: Start at the beginning and see how far they go.
Science: Age-appropriate science textbooks, until like Jr. High and High School, when they can do specific texts for physical science, biology, chemistry
History: Start with story-based U.S. History, don't neglect the historical aspects of Scripture, and go into world history maybe 6th grade. A state history course is good about fourth grade. Do a good tough U.S. History in 7-8th grade, and a good comprehensive World History during the high school years. One year of church history is very useful.
Art: Some basic art curricula, and Art History is a good approach in the later years.
Music: Get them singing or to learn an instrument.

Beyond that, my kids have done lots of other subjects, but it was according to their interests. Let them find their strengths and interests and support their exploration of them, whether they be Scouting or Drama or Band or Fiber Arts or Veterinary Medicine or Programming or whatever. Otherwise they burn out, and what is the point of that?


----------



## Eved (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Mrs. Rothenbuhler. As a first time homeschooler that advice will serve me well.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Eved (Feb 8, 2014)

I completely agree Jessica.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 8, 2014)

Education is an issue that requires sustained study, reflection, and good old fashioned trial-and-error experimentation! I was homeschooled for the bulk of my childhood and am completing an undergrad degree in Christian Classical education. I would suggest reading some books, (if you're looking specifically at homeschooling then I would suggest getting a copy of Leigh Bortins book _The Core: Teaching Your Child the Foundations of Classical Education_). Also, are you married yet? This is a topic best worked through with your spouse as whatever decisions you come to will affect your family in profound ways. Not that you can't think through these things if you are single (I'm single and have spent a great deal of time reflecting on this topic because of my degree and personal interests) however I would imagine that having someone to help work through this with would be extremely helpful. Just a few thoughts. I'd be happy to post more about this but I'll leave it at this for now.


----------



## Eved (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks Mr. Franks. I am married and will be working through our childrens' education together later, but for now I am trying to self-educate myself. Thank you for your book recommendation.


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm sure you've already considered this, but: hermeneutics.


----------



## Eved (Feb 8, 2014)

I have Michael. It is at the top of my list, but I appreciate a second notion to its importance. Once I can set the groundwork, which I think I have, I can delve into the wonderful world of resources..... and reading said resources. My five main categories are 

I. Languages (Hebrew, Greek, Aramaic, Latin, French, German, Spanish (My wife is hispanic))
II. Theology (Historical, Biblical, Dogmatic, Systematic, etc.)
III. Scripture (OT Survey, NT Survey, OT wisdom, NT epistles, Translation, Biblical Interpretation, typology, etc.)
IV. History (Church history, Ancient Near Eastern History, Denominational History, etc.)
V. Philosophy (Logic, Apologetics, World Religions, etc.)

That is my basic outline in a nutshell. Maybe that will help with future recommendations. I'm sorry that I didn't include that in the beginning post.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 8, 2014)

Wonderful! Just so that I can understand the question better: are you trying to educate yourself specifically about homeschooling or schooling options or are you trying to _educate yourself?_

If that question is unclear just ask and I'll do my best to muddy the waters further.


----------



## Eved (Feb 8, 2014)

For me it is almost all of those in one. My wife and I will have our first child this fall in August, and I want to be prepared to teach him/her when he/she is of homeschooling age. I also had to leave seminary early, so I am trying to continue my education at home through various resources. In essence it is to educate myself first, then pass on my knowledge/study on to my children when they are of age. As my wife and I were both educated in public school, I appreciate resources on homeschooling (Although it wasn't my original intent in the OP).


----------



## dcantrell2009 (Feb 8, 2014)

I would recommend technology education as well -- typing, programming, coding, robotics, engineering, etc... You don't need multi-million dollar university facilities anymore for those kind of pursuits.

Edit: I somewhat misread the original point -- I was referring to technology for your homeschooling efforts, but I'm sure it would benefit you as well if you're interested.


----------



## Hemustincrease (Feb 8, 2014)

You’ve thought of everything already. 

I home educate and consider Latin/Greek/History (chronologically taught and inclusive of Bible/church history rather than a ‘secular’ history curriculum with Bible history seen as something almost entirely ‘out of this world’) and geography to be the backbone. Scripture/theology etc goes without saying of course. If you are not well versed in the catechism already, that would be good to brush up on before your little one requires it. Your child will out memorize you otherwise.


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 8, 2014)

Derek, I have homeschooled four kids to college. One has a BS in Physics from UCLA; one is an EMT; one is a CS major at UCSD; and one is in community college.

(The other is just 12).

Anyway, we got them to that level of education without that fantastic list of goals. I fear burnout for you and your kids. That is, for example, a ton of languages. We are sinners, but learning should really be enjoyable or at least tolerable. If I had to learn all that stuff you have listed I'd get totally frustrated, and children want to please. Don't provoke your child to wrath by demanding of them more than they can possibly accomplish.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 8, 2014)

Worldview. Once you work that out, remembering to filter everything through the lens of the Bible, the rest somewhat falls into place. For a child, something as simple as filling our bird feeder today included talking about God's creation, how we care for them, why we care for them, etc.


----------



## Tim (Feb 8, 2014)

Miss Marple said:


> Anyway, we got them to that level of education without that fantastic list of goals. I fear burnout for you and your kids. That is, for example, a ton of languages. We are sinners, but learning should really be enjoyable or at least tolerable. If I had to learn all that stuff you have listed I'd get totally frustrated, and children want to please. Don't provoke your child to wrath by demanding of them more than they can possibly accomplish.



This is solid advice. 



> The days of our years are threescore years and ten; and if by reason of strength they be fourscore years, yet is their strength labour and sorrow; for it is soon cut off, and we fly away (Psalm 90:10).



Learn a bit. Worship a lot. Love God always.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Derek, 

You've received sound advice here regarding curriculum/expectations: don't overburden your kids. Easier said than done, for sure; but at the same time (speaking as a former schoolteacher and current homeschooler) if your kids see how much you love learning, they often will come to love it as well. Communicate with your wife (this will be an ongoing conversation for years) about how you guys can cultivate a home where you prize loving truth and knowledge because of the God from whom it all flows and to whom it all points. I hope this helps.

Regarding _your _studies, if money is an issue, there are a number of options for acquiring the knowledge you seek. Covenant Seminary has a number of their classes online -- download the syllabus and listen to the lectures for free (and pick up the books from the syllabus if you have the money/time). RTS offers a similar thing through iTunes. At one time, I had an iUniversity (or something to that effect) app on my iPhone; I can't find it now, so I guess I deleted it... The point is this: there was an entire introductory Hebrew class in video format through that app, and J.I. Packer's audio lectures on the Puritans as well. I don't know your baptismal convictions, but there are also the options of the Founders Study Center (reformed SBC) and Third Millennium Ministries (more generally reformed). 

If you don't want to "take classes," just pick a category on Monergism's Directory of Theology and read an article or two per day until you've exhausted it, then move on to the next category that interests you. Or go to the Puritan Library and download everything you want on a particular subject. Or visit the TNARS website, figure out what areas in which you're lacking knowledge, and read the books/articles to which they've linked for that discipline. 

There are a lot of options available online, at little or no cost, if you don't mind doing a little legwork. It's an honorable thing you're trying to do. May our God "...make you worthy of his calling and ... fulfill every resolve for good and every work of faith by his power, so that the name of our Lord Jesus may be glorified in you, and you in him, according to the grace of our God and the Lord Jesus Christ." (2 Thess 1.11-12, ESV)

Grace to you.


----------



## Eved (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes. Thank You everyone for the sound advice. Regarding the languages that is for myself. I have a general love for the biblical languages as I pursue a pastoral calling. The others mentioned are for reading purposes only (french, german, latin). I don't plan on enforcing all of this study. That guideline was intended for my self study. I consider it faithful training. The coursework for my children will look very different, but studying the curriculum above will help me aid in teaching my children. Thanks for your general concern. May the Lord bless you all.


----------

